# Problème lstdcc++

## yakety

Bonjour,

Je me mets réellement à Linux avec la Gentoo.... Mais je rencontre un problème de suite, sans même avoir le temps de réellement m'habituer....

En effet, suite à emerge gnome, je rencontre toujours une erreur sur fam-oss-2.6.9 qui me dit cannot find -lstdc++.

Pensant que cela venait de mon install, j'ai recommencé à zéro l'install Gentoo 1.2; et j'ai le même soucis au même instant........

Si quelqu'un a une idée pour m'aider, je suis preneur !!!! Merci d'avance !

----------

## ERICB

Tu serais mieux d'installer la 1.4 au lieu de la 1.2. J'imagine que l'installation passe plus facilement.

----------

## xr31Daisy

Tu n'aurais pas fait un emerge gcc, par hasard ? ( en fait, tu as du en faire un indirectement lors de l'installation ... )

Parce que le passage de gcc 2.95.3 ( dans la gentoo 1.2 ) à gcc 3.2.1 ( gentoo 1.4_rc*, et fourni automagiquement par portage ) pose justement des problèmes de link entre les trucs compilés avec les différentes version du compilo.

Quitte à être à l'étape de l'install, pars directement d'une 1.4 (même si c'est une RC ! ), tu n'auras plus le souci des compilos.

----------

## vibidoo

OUi le gcc c'est vraiment la cata 

je viens de faire un emerge sync sur mon Firewall 

et ensuite emerge dhcp ( pour résoudre un problème de sécurité ) .

Et il m'a émerge gcc 3.2.1-r6  :Mad: 

je suis aller dans package.mask pour evité qu'il me ré-émerge gcc 3.2.1-r6 

j'ai refait un emerge dhcp 

il me ré-émerge le bon gcc 3.2.1 

mais le ebuild  s'est arrété avec une erreur    :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Comment ça se fait qu'ils ne l'aient pas masqué ce package!

Apparemment tout le monde a des problèmes avec, et je ne suis pas certain que ça apporte grand chose au niveau des performances...

Pour ma part j'ai gardé la version 3.2-r1, au moins j'ai pas de problêmes, et je vais attendre qu'une nouvelle version sorte avant de faire une mise à jour...

----------

## yakety

Et bien en fait, je n'ai rien changé à GCC, j'ai fait l'install comme spécifié dans la doc, et derrière voulu emerger GNOME...donc je ne vois pas à quel moment il m aurait changé la version de GCC....

Pour ce qui est de la 1.4, je voudrais bien mais pas moyen de booter (j'ai essayé plusieurs versions.) La machine est un K6-2 avec une carte mère IWILL. J'arrive sur le menu du CD avec le beau logo GENTOO, et quand je lance, tout de suite j'obtiens un beau "kernel panic"..... Et je ne peux plus rien faire..........

----------

## xr31Daisy

pour installer une 1.4, tout ce dont tu as besoin, c'est d'une tarball de stage1 de la 1.4, et d'un environnement linux fonctionnel. 

Donc si tu bootes depuis le CD de la 1.2, et qu'au lieu d'utiliser la tarball du CD, tu récupères une tarball de 1.4, ben tu auras une jolie install d'une 1.4.

En fait, tu peux utiliser n'importe quoi comme environnement de départ, du moment que tu as la bonne tarball.

----------

## yakety

Merci pour ta réponse, je vais tenter cela ce week end et on verra le résultat  :Smile: 

Merci en tous les cas  :Wink: 

----------

